# Hanging a projector



## midgetgreen11 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sure there is already a thread somewhere about this, but this is my first time posting in the projection forum.

Does anybody know of a safe and economical way of hanging a projector from an electric? And how well will it work on a cyc?


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry, midgetgreen11, the only answers we allow to this type of question are: Consult a Qualified Rigger; and Consult the Projector's Manufacturer. There is NO "safe and economical" method. Some may be less expensive than others, but this falls squarely under "if you have to ask, don't do it."

As to "how well will it work on a cyc?", set the projector up on a roll cart on the stage floor the same distance as the intended electric, and point it at the cyc. Image quality depends on the quality of the projector, the lumen output of the projector, the intensity of the surrounding stage lighting, and other unknown variables.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 22, 2008)

What type of projector do you have? Most manufacturers make flyware for their particular projectors. How well that fits into your budget is up to you. There are also some aftermarket projection mounts available. Under no circumstances should you consider making your own mount. 

As for the cyc, I agree with derekleffew in his support of experimentation. Far beyond us being able to tell you how well it will work is your own experience. As he said, there are so many variables that come into play. Generally speaking, any surface (including atmospherics) can be projected on, but only projection surfaces will give you predictable results (known specifications).


----------

